# Merry Christmas!!!



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 24, 2012)

I never seemed to get into the holiday spirit.....except this year that is! This year we went all out on the kids but not to crazy. My wife and I caught some kick ass sales and couldn't say no. I kind of went all out on her and I too. six months ago I was at a gun show and seen the new S&W m&p shield....So I decided to get her her first pistol the 9mm and me a new 45. Im pretty excited to hit the range like the old days when we dated and she would squeeze off rounds in my S&W chief special. Nothing like sparking the old flame to heat things up!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas! _Don't shoot your eye out!_


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks brother, You have a Merry Christmas as well!!!!! I will try my hardest to keep both mine and her eye un harmed.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 24, 2012)

Nothing says "Merry Christmas" like hot lead.  (And I mean that in all sincerity.)  A few years ago our gifts to each other were his and hers SP-101s.  I immediately put better grips on mine and it's still one of my favorite shooters in the whole arsenal.   And the only time she's ever left me speechless was the Christmas she got me the .475 Wildey Magnum. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2012)

the years you can afford to buy with no restraint are pretty fun aren't they? too bad they aren't always those years  Tesla got two guns this year. a mossberg tactical 22 and a 45 handgun?? not sure exactly what that 1 is yet.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2012)

Tesla ~ it's fun to shoot, but i wish the state of maine sold pedophiles for target practice. 
it would make it a lot more interesting and fun. 

Mom ~ don't get in trouble
interesting isnt all it's cracked up to be sometimes

Tesla ~ lol


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry christmas to our IM family.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Xmas


----------



## hypno (Dec 24, 2012)

Marry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Tesla ~ it's fun to shoot, but i wish the state of maine sold pedophiles for target practice.
> it would make it a lot more interesting and fun.
> 
> Mom ~ don't get in trouble
> ...



  Your daughter is freakin' AWESOME!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2012)

i was wrong, her second gun is a 12 gauge shotgun. have a merry and safe christmas. pedos beware.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 26, 2012)

Smart girl.  12g shotguns are incredibly versitile weapons.  Good choice on her part.  

But she still needs a .45


----------



## Trinidad (Dec 28, 2012)

DetroitMuscle said:


> I never seemed to get into the holiday spirit.....except this year that is! This year we went all out on the kids but not to crazy. My wife and I caught some kick ass sales and couldn't say no. I kind of went all out on her and I too. six months ago I was at a gun show and seen the new S&W m&p shield....So I decided to get her her first pistol the 9mm and me a new 45. Im pretty excited to hit the range like the old days when we dated and she would squeeze off rounds in my S&W chief special. Nothing like sparking the old flame to heat things up!!!!




This over-glorified, trivial, commericalized holiday becomes nauseating 
weeks leading up to it and then afterwards until all gifts are returned.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

One for the guys:

Rachel Williams and Daisy Watts wish you a very boob-bouncing Christmas


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

One for the gals:

aussieBum - Christmas Gift


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN' TO LIFT WEIGHTS


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone !!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

?Christmas Face? is a decorative holiday music video by the comedic acting duo Rhett McLaughlin and Link Neal of Rhett & Link. It features four people dressed in their ?Christmas Sweatz? who get their faces decorated in a hilarious fashion for the holidays. This video features cameo appearances from comedians Grace Helbig, Hannah Hart, Benny Fine, and DeStorm Power. The ?Christmas Face? song is available to purchase online from iTunes.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

Professional parkour, free runner, and stunt man Ronnie Shalvis dresses up as Santa Claus and performs a festive series of free running stunts in his new video ?Santa Parkour.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## sneedham (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.  

There is nothing like the sound of children laughing and shrieking with joy on Christmas........except for the blissful peace when they finally leave and go home.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

Stop Motion Animated Holiday eCard Featuring the Demonic Christmas Krampus

"A Krampus Christmas" eCard on Vimeo


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas 2013 from Vida Guerra


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2014)

Flex Lewis


----------

